# UND - U&D Coal



## System (14 February 2014)

U&D Coal Limited (UND) currently has two well advanced Bowen Basin mine development projects which are the focus of the Company's strategy for transitioning to a coal producer in the near term and to start generating cash inflows for the Group.

The Company's most advanced flagship project is Meteor Downs South (MDS), which is located near Rolleston. This project is now at public consultation phase as part of the grant process. Based on the Company's Project plans and timeframes and if the Company is able to implement the MDS Project plan successfully, the Company believes that the Project could commence coal production in the first half of 2015.

The Company's second flagship project is the Broughton Project located near Nebo. This Project is at the environmental impact studies stage. If the Company is able to implement the Broughton Project plan successfully, the Company believes that the Project could commence coal production in 2016.

The Company notes, however, that there can be no guarantee that both these Project plans will be met in accordance with these timelines.

It is anticipated that U&D Coal Limited (UND) will list on the ASX on February 19th, 2014.

http://www.udcoal.com.au


----------



## System (18 June 2015)

On June 17th, 2015, U&D Coal Limited (UND) was removed from the ASX's official list under listing rule 17.12.


----------

